# Cheap fling suggestions?



## Scannerguard

2 days somewhere? 

Mexico? 

How can I get this done and impress my lady with as little as money as possible and more importantly have it be fun?

(my lady is not cheap mind you. . .this is just a brainstorm so maybe there are some travel agents out there)


----------



## Jellybeans

Two days? If you go to Medxico you will spend 1 day on the plane, that night in the hotel and have to leave the next day. If that is the case, do a B&B unles syou have more time.

I will caution you not to get too attached or start something seriously if you're not divorced yet. ::wags finger at you:: 

Try travelocity or last-minute deals on vacation websites.


----------



## Scannerguard

Nope. . .divorced since October. . .free man. . .can have as many cheap flings as I want. 

I know it would be hard for us to steal away for a long time. . .so thus the short time frame. . .Mexico from NJ isn't too much further of a plane ride (east coast) than Florida, is it? I guess it could be extended to 3 days.

It's on my bucket list.

Always wanted to take an attractive woman somewhere for a couple of days.

Then run for political office


----------



## Scannerguard

As a Democrat of course


----------



## Jellybeans

Just make sure you don't send sex texts/Tweets to your FB friends of your weiner. 

Then you'll have to resign :rofl:


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Quebec City is very nice.
Lots of people go there for romantic get-aways.
Montreal is also nice. 
If you have a blanket to wrap up in, 'activity' in parks is usually not met with much discouragement. That's fairly cheap! And definitely a fling. Plus, there is the possibility of crepes and decent coffee.


----------



## unbelievable

Naples, Florida. Beautiful beaches, gorgeous sunsets, great Italian food, and NO loud, drunk, college students!! The added bonus over Mexico is that you won't get kidnapped.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Kinda hard when no one knows generally where you live.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore

Ok ….. I might be weird, but does nobody else find camping fun? I mean dry camping also, not RV-ing it right next to the neighbors RV hook-ups either. The kind of camping that after you hike up to the point (which ever one), come back from fishing, cook over a fire pit, open the bottle of wine you managed not to break yet and finally you have sex in one sleeping bag. That’s a cheap weekend get away!

She can pack, jeans, shorts, t-shirts, sweatshirts, athletic shoes, hiking boots and a baseball hat. Underwear are optional. LOL!!!


----------



## Sparkles422

Not Mexico. But Naples can be romantic and if you like history, why not the oldest city in our nation: St Augustine. There is alot to do from a great water / animal park, lighthouse, great food, a fantastic fort, ghost tours, beautiful university (Flagler College) and tons of shopping. 

And of course, do not forget the Fountain of Youth. I really enjoyed St Augustine and the Atlantic is right there so you may grab a bottle of wine, some glasses, cheese and crackers, olives, napkins and a blanket and watch the surf in the evening.

Enjoy yourself, I did.


----------



## TNgirl232

Savannah GA - has a beach within about 20 mins of the historic district - reminds me of a less smelly and dirty New Orleans  - there is a lot of good food and there are several B&B's that are ONLY for Adults - they don't allow anyone under 16 yrs old I think which aren't techincally adults, but still not screaming children  - or rent a beach house


----------



## Runs like Dog

Again, where, more or less, do you live. What for example is the biggest city 4 hrs drive from you and in what direction.


----------



## ClipClop

If she needs a lot more than you can afford, well...

My h and I met at a nice hotel and we had a suite with a hot tub, had food delivered and he bought me what he wanted me to wear. We met there. He was alpha in the elevator. We had lots of sex. We swam in the pool. Drank champagne in the jacuz. We didn't need to leave the hotel. His enthusiasm drove the weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TNgirl232

Runs like Dog said:


> Again, where, more or less, do you live. What for example is the biggest city 4 hrs drive from you and in what direction.


He said New Jersey - so I'd say biggest city is NYC


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Delaware is also very nice.
Rehoboth Beach (not sure if I spelled it correctly).

Baltimore is also more upscale these days.
Plenty of choices for entertainment and dining or just sightseeing.

DC also. Not where you might think of taking a date.
But there are a lot of free museums and plenty of art and music and film, and good dining can be had. The public transport there is a bonus. You don't have to worry about driving around too much once you're settled in.

Oh, Newport (RI). Not exactly cheap though.

Boston is fun but it's challenging to know your way around.
The public transport there isn't as clean or efficient as DC.
The hotels are expensive. Dining needs more seeking out.
Could fail as a first get-away if you're not familiar with the city.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Bermuda. JFK to BDA is 3 hours. (~$350 per)
Grand Cayman. JFK to GCM is (also) 3 hrs. ($550 per)
Key West. JFK to EYW is 4+ hrs (1 stop) ($525 per)

That's about the closest fun in the sun from you. Closer than Vegas or Mexico.


----------



## Scannerguard

Okay, Naples, FL. . .I'll look into that.

This woman I have in mind is actually very busy with parenting, a lot of stress from divorce and well, we don't get to see each other much, hardly at all, but we've kept up a "social media" relationship (texting, phone, email).

I really like her and I think she likes me but we find it hard to connect b/c of schedules. Her ex-husband is almost completely uninvolved.

I was kind of thinking a fling/getaway to do some really "intensive dating" for 2-3 days and then well, we'd either really like each other and could move into being a couple. . .or we'd end up hating each other and strangling each other when we got back off hte plane, LOL.

I don't know. . I know it's not a "normal" approach of slow and methodical wining and dining but jeez Louise, who has time for that with kids?


----------



## Scannerguard

And my political campaign is set into motion. . .


----------



## Jellybeans

Runs like Dog said:


> Bermuda. JFK to BDA is 3 hours. (~$350 per)


Ahh... Bermuda sounds soooo good right now!



Scannerguard said:


> I was kind of thinking a fling/getaway to do some really "intensive dating" for 2-3 days and then well, we'd either really like each other and could move into being a couple. . ._or we'd end up hating each other and strangling each other when we got back off hte plane, LOL._





Scannerguard said:


> And my political campaign is set into motion. . .


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Runs like Dog

JB - no doubt. Its been in the mid 90's here with the humidity hovering in the Mekong Delta levels. Go outside you can feel your eyeballs shrink.


----------



## Kauaiguy

Sometimes going places that are close to home are the most fun. Find the closest beach where there is bed and breakfast and go that route.

Better yet, when you're with a woman friend, talk to them and find out what they like to do and places they want to see near and or around the area. i.e. surrounding states.

Ask for suggestions.

You may be surprised at the answers and you won't have to spend a fortune.


----------



## Jellybeans

Runs like Dog said:


> JB - no doubt. Its been in the mid 90's here with the humidity hovering in the Mekong Delta levels. Go outside you can feel your eyeballs shrink.


Do you live in Bermuda or are there for work/vacation?


----------



## Runs like Dog

No no it's hot and crappy where I am now. Bermuda is much more temperate and nice I live in NC
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

Oh, lol! I read that as you saying "Yeah it's nice and hot here now" like you were in Bermuda!


----------



## Catherine602

Dinner at Micky D's and a 2 night stay at a Motel 6 in Hoboken,NJ aught to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scannerguard

I was at Bounce U the other night and said how about an exotic encounter on the moon.

Does that count?

Is that impressive ladies?


----------



## Runs like Dog

Jellybeans said:


> Oh, lol! I read that as you saying "Yeah it's nice and hot here now" like you were in Bermuda!


No sorry for the confusion. Been there a couple of times. Very beautiful and relaxing. Pretty expensive too. I was kind of surprise how expensive.


----------



## Kauaiguy

You can always bring your girlfriend here to Kauai, Hawaii where there are 33 miles of beaches, warm weather and the atmosphere is relaxing.

If you like swimming, snorkeling, scuba diving, fishing, strolling on the beach, surfing, hiking, paddle boarding, kayaking, biking or just relaxing ... this is da place!

Also take your girl out to a Luau! Hop on a helicopter and see the famous Napali Coast, the Grand Canyon of the Pacific, and lots of waterfalls.

Take a tour and see places where they filmed Jurassic Park, Pirates of the Carri bean, Blue Hawaii and others.

Hop on a houseboat tour and you can learn to hula while they take you to the Fern Grotto. The place where peeps get married and Elvis made famous.

If you like the night life then Oahu and the Honolulu area because with the exception of a couple of bars, things get pretty quiet here by 9 pm.

No, it's not cheap but most visitors never forget this place and some even find ways to retire here. Ahem !


----------



## Kauaiguy

Runs like Dog said:


> No no it's hot and crappy where I am now. Bermuda is much more temperate and nice I live in NC
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow ... and I've heard such good things about North Carolina that we almost checked it out as a place to retire. The only thing that scared us were the hurricanes.

We get hurricanes here in the islands but not as frequent as the Florida and the Carolina areas.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Kauaiguy said:


> Wow ... and I've heard such good things about North Carolina that we almost checked it out as a place to retire. The only thing that scared us were the hurricanes.
> 
> We get hurricanes here in the islands but not as frequent as the Florida and the Carolina areas.


the beaches here are great - some the best in the country. there aren't that many bad storms here either. we have experienced some bad twisters recently. but on the whole it's fine. you better like intense sticky summer heat though. today it will be 100 with high humidiity and a code orange pall of wildfire smoke. come and see!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

So are you going to go on the trip or not, SG? 

Have you met her in person before?


----------



## nice777guy

Burger King bathroom!


----------



## Kauaiguy

Runs like Dog said:


> the beaches here are great - some the best in the country. there aren't that many bad storms here either. we have experienced some bad twisters recently. but on the whole it's fine. you better like intense sticky summer heat though. today it will be 100 with high humidiity and a code orange pall of wildfire smoke. come and see!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I spent a little time at Fort Gordon Georgia which is in Augusta GA, and there's a bridge you can cross that took you to South Carolina.

From what I saw of So. Carolina, I liked it. Is it much different than No. Carolina?

When I left GA, I thought I was rid of the good ole RED DIRT (which is hard to get off clothes), but lo and behold, we have it here in good ole Kauai.

That's why the roosters here are called RED DIRT roosters. Those roosters and chickens are all over the place.


----------



## Runs like Dog

We have more golf courses & beaches than almost anyone, highest mountains east of the Rockies, tallest lighthouse, most shipwrecks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scannerguard

Talking to a travel agent today. . .just talking, no deposit. This woman said something like: "If we are going to do this. . .no expectations." So, she sounds serious.

We have gone out once but actually kept up a texting, email and phone relationship.

I'll tell her one of my good friends at TAM suggested Delaware.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Delaware: All the ******** and more snow.


----------



## Scannerguard

Well, I went to the travel agent, who seemed, oh, I don't know, about 32ish. . .I was hitting on her. . .ha, ha. . .just kiddding!!!!. . .anyway (gotcha  ). . . anyway. . .I told her that a few people suggested Naples and she said Naples is where you go when you want to retire.

I tell her, "Well, I kind of want to go where it's not like drunk colleges students flashing their breasts but not go where it's like silver haired old ladies and old men with dark socks and sneakers with metal detectors on the beach either."

(not that there's anything wrong with that. . .just sayin')

So, she steered me towards Tampa/St. Petersburg as a happy medium. Airfare $300 per ticket and hotel was like $300 for 3 days. . .pretty reasonable. 

But she said if either of you are big drinkers, honestly, she would steer me towards an all inclusive and just get our Passports.

Go figure. . .Delaware wasn't on the map of suggestions.

So, I got some things to think about. . .


----------



## Jellybeans

When are you planning your trip for? 

I love all inclusives.

Am off to the beach today. Thank God. I need it.


----------



## ing

Scannerguard said:


> I don't know. . I know it's not a "normal" approach of slow and methodical wining and dining but jeez Louise, who has time for that with kids?


We thought exactly the same thing! Kids, divorces, work. We scheduled a three day weekend and went for broke.

Farting: tick
Snoring: tick
Singing:tick
Dancing:tick [well a total fail but funny anyway]
Sex: tick
Eating. Oh lots of eating. Breakfast, lunch and dinner. 
Drinking:tick

We never made it to the beach. So go somewhere with a nice room and a view. You aren't going outside anyway

It really did help with the checklist we each had. lol.

We continue on. No Roller Coaster here, more a scenic railway.


----------



## PBear

I just came back from a great "weekend" away with my GF. We'd been talking about going away for while, and when the opportunity came up yesterday, I jumped on hotwire, got a great rate at a 4.5 star hotel in a resort town 4 hours driving away from us, and off we went. Even the driving time was still "bonding" time. Total cost was less than $400 for two days, one night, including hotel, gas, great supper and drinks...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

